# Logitech G500 Maustaste quietscht



## Gnome (7. Februar 2010)

Morgen!

Und zwar hab ich ein kleines Problem mit meiner Logitech G500. Hab die jetzt seit gestern, 6. Februar 2010 und schon kommt das im Internet erwähnte "quietschen der linken Maustaste". Könnte auch mehr in Richtung knirscheln oder so gehen. Nicht genau definierbar . Gibts da ne Lösung? Weil umtauschen hab ich ehrlich gesagt 0 Lust. Ich hab innerhalb 2 Jahre jetzt schon die 15. Maus (!!!) - 6x Roccat Kone (Maustaste klapperte/Mausrad quietschte 3x), (4x Microsoft HABU - linke Maustaste immer Qualitätsmangel), 1x Razer Lachesis (Sensor-Fehler) und 3x Razer Mamba (kaputte Scrollräder nach 1 Woche) und ich habs ehrlich gesagt langsam satt. Ich will einfach nur mal endlich ne Maus die hält für 2-3 Jahre aber doch net aller 1-2 Wochen umtauschen. Das nervt echt total. Wieso die Hersteller ihre Mäuse nicht ordnungsgemäß auf Qualitätsmängel testen - das kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. 

Hab die im Saturn gekauft, nach dem Umtausch der Roccat Kone (Kone kommt mir definitiv nicht mehr ins Haus!). Ist bisher die geilste Maus die ich je besessen habe. Nur indn Saturn möcht ich nicht nochmal umtauschen gehen, weil der Service mich jedes mal schon dumm von der Seite anguckt "oh man der schonwieder" so auf die Art und mir das ehrlich gesagt total unangenehm ist . Ich bin kurz davor Logitech anzurufen und ne neue anzufordern von denen und ich lass mich am Telefon mal aus was das soll, dass die Hersteller heutzutage die ganzen Mäuse verpfuschen. Da kauf ich mir ne Maus für 10 Euro, hab ich weniger Ärger als mit ner Maus, wofür ich 70 Euro bezahle. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wofür ich 70 Euro zahle, wenn nach paar Stunden Qualitätsmängel auftreten.

Hoffe da gibts ne Hilfe...


Greetz,

Gnome.


----------



## Richie688 (7. Februar 2010)

also ich hatte die g500 auch 2 mal von amazon kommen lassen und bei beiden exemplaren trat nach ein paar klicks das phänomen auf, dass die maustasten klapperten; also irgendwie nicht richtig auf dem trigger auflagen.

bin auch schon länger auf der suche nach ner neuen maus, aber im moment bin ich noch bei meiner kone, da is das klappern nicht so arg hörbar weils so weiche tasten sind ^^


ich bin schon so weit dass ich wohl nächste woche noch ne razer imperator und ne deathadder testen werde. wenn die auch nix sind dann geb ichs auf ^^


aber selbst wenn die dich beim saturn komisch angucken .... bevor ich was mim support und einschicken usw. machen würde, würde ich doch eher nochmal zum saturn gehen. ist schließlich dein gutes recht und wenn die mäuse alle fehler haben kannst du ja nichts dafür.


----------



## Gnome (7. Februar 2010)

Ja bloß ich komm mir einfach total bekloppt vor wenn ich jede woche oder aller 2 Wochen dort unten aufkreuze. Ich war im Januar 5 mal umtauschen.... 

und die G500 würd ich schon gerne behalten oder eben ein Ersatzprodukt von Logitech anfordern was zu mir kommt und ich das alte einschicke...


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Februar 2010)

Mit dem Problem haben die "großen" Hersteller momentan alle zu kämpfen. Egal ob Logitech oder Razer. Die bringen nicht mehr die Qualität. Da hilft nur eins. Auf einen anderen Hersteller umsteigen. Die G5 war noch gut verarbeitet. Die G500 hab ich mir mal angesehen. Da ist die Qualität nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## newjohnny (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habe eine Razer Diamondback 3G und das gleiche Problem   .
Die linke Maustaste quitscht bei jedem klick.


----------



## Gnome (7. Februar 2010)

Das ist echt schlimm mit den Mäusen. Ich find das lächerlich, dass Mäuse ohne 100%ige Tests die Herstellung verlassen. Das bringt doch nur Einbußen für den Hersteller. Anstatt gleich mal richtig was gut herzustellen.

Ich werd am Montag also morgen erstmal Logitech anrufen und fragen, was das soll, weil mich nervts einfach nurnoch.

Ich glaub derzeit is wohl das beste, sich ne billige Maus für 15 Euro zu kaufen. Die hält, im Gegensatz zur teuren 70 Euro Maus. 

Razer taugt nix, Roccat taugt nix, Microsoft taugt nix und Logitech taugt auch nix. Tjo und da sind wir mit den akzeptablen Herstellern am Ende


----------



## Sandmännchen (7. Februar 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> Razer taugt nix, Roccat taugt nix, Microsoft taugt nix und Logitech taugt auch nix. Tjo und da sind wir mit den akzeptablen Herstellern am Ende


 
Gibt noch SteelSeries  Da könntest du vielleicht noch die SteelSeries Xai testen  (und mir sagen wie die dann so ist  Bin gerade auch auf Maussuche)


----------



## PCBastler (7. Februar 2010)

Naja ich weiß ja nicht wa ihr mit euren Mäusen anstellt aber meine Diamondback 3G läuft nach 2 Jahren immer noch wie am ersten Tag.Kann auch sein das mit der Zeit Schmutz in die Zwischenräume kommt und es dewegen Geräusche macht.

PCBastler


----------



## Arctosa (7. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte so ein Quitschen mal bei meiner ersten "richtigen" Maus (Razer Salmosa)
Bei mir half es ein bissle Silikonspray unter die linke Maustaste zu sprühen, ein paar mal klicken 
und weg wars für über 1 Jahrm, dann hab ichse verkauft. Vielleicht hilfts ja bei dir


----------



## Gnome (7. Februar 2010)

Silikonspray? Denkste? Wo gibts denn solches Zeug? 

Is das elektrisch leitfähig?


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Februar 2010)

Alternativen gibts genug. SteelSeries mit der Xai. Hab ich selber und bin super zufrieden. Dann gibts da noch Mionix. Gigabyte hat auch eine gute Maus im Angebot. Nova hat mit der Slider auch was feines gebracht. Im Moment sind hal eher die unbekannteren Firmen von der Qualität her hochwertiger.


----------



## Gnome (7. Februar 2010)

ne ich will die G500 auf alle Fälle behalten. Ich find die genial einfach und ne andre Maus möcht ich nicht. Ich frag mich nur wie ich das Silikonspray drunter kriegen soll. Is ja recht wenig Platz eigentlich zw. Mausrad und Taste...


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Februar 2010)

Na dann hilt nur umtauschen und hoffen das die neue Maus nicht so ne Macke hat. Silikonspray muss mit der Zeit aber immer wieder neu auf das Material gebracht werden. Nutzt sich halt irgendwann ab.


----------



## Gnome (7. Februar 2010)

ich hab irgendwie auch keine Lust Silikonspray zu kaufen, weil ich grad ma geschaut habe, ich komme 1. schlecht ran und 2. wenn was irgendwoanders draufkommt von dem Spray klebts oder dergleichen. Ich heule morgen erstmal den Logitech Service voll und frag mal, was das soll, dass die nurnoch Pfusch-Mäuse auf den Markt bringen. Ich finde, das ist eine komplette Frechheit. 


///Edit:

Ich tausch die morgen einfach um, lasses mir auszahlen und geh in den 100m entfernten Media Markt und kauf dort die Imperator - dort kann ich mich dann paar mal wieder blicken lassen hab da erst 1x was umgetauscht .


----------



## Gnome (8. Februar 2010)

Soo hab heute meine G500 umgetauscht und ne Imperator genommen. Bisher keine Fehler  - liegt super in der Hand echt zu empfehlen 

Der Logitech Service ist auch bisschen sinnlos gewesen, den anzuschreiben:

"Sehr geehrter Herr ---,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an unseren technischen Support.


Leider können Sie nichts daran machen, das Produkt ist defekt und die beste Lösung ist einfach die Maus umzutauschen.

Um doppelte Anfragen zu vermeiden, die zu längeren Bearbeitungszeiten führen könnten, möchte ich Sie bitten, dass Sie diese Email über unsere Support-Webseite beantworten, anstatt auf Antwort/Reply im E-Mail Client zu clicken. Um dies zu tun folgen Sie bitte oberen Link.

Wenn Sie weitere Fragen haben oder wir Ihnen in anderer Weise behilflich sein können, wenden  Sie sich gerne wieder an mich.

Weitere nützliche Hinweise finden Sie auch auf unserer Support-Website unter  Logitech.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jeronimo Santos Morales
Logitech Europe SA
European Customer Support"


----------



## Pixelplanet (8. Februar 2010)

versuch doch irgendwo ne G5 zu bekommen

hab meine seid 4 Jahren im einsatz tägliche benutzung und immernoch keinerlei verschleiße Erscheinungen


----------



## Gnome (8. Februar 2010)

Ne ne G5 will ich ja nicht 

Hab jetzt erstma ne ordentliche Maus. Mal sehen wie lange die hält


----------

